# Dimebag's Trademark High Pitch Squeal



## JPMDan (Jun 20, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dF7cjbw_64&search=dimebag darrell

Who can teach this better than the man himself? Enjoy!

I want to add a small note: add some delay to make it sound more sick.


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 20, 2006)

so anyone attempted this yet?


----------



## Scott (Jun 20, 2006)

Attempted, and mastered.


I was obsessed with that damn technique, and when I found that video, I went hours on end practicing it. Broke quite a few strings in the process


----------



## David (Jun 20, 2006)

yeah it's fairly easy. You can hear the hum on his amp right? Make sure to turn up everthing reaaaally fuckin high.


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 20, 2006)

I have 3 other roommates so I cant crank up my amp as loud as I would like to and get the desired sound.


----------



## Ancestor (Jun 21, 2006)

I LOVE Dimebag. Damn, the possibility of living the way I want to was so much more real with him somewhere out there wreaking havoc. Ha! "That one there's gonna cost ya." The really high ones are so kickass. There's one on the higher end of the g string that I can grab, but it'll never be what DB could do.  

I think I actually heard Rocky George doing these first, but Cemetery Gates blew EVH and RG's shit away.


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 21, 2006)

Ancestor said:


> Cemetery Gates blew EVH and RG's shit away.



AMEN  Dimebag had a one of a kind personality, very humble and friendly, we all miss him.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 21, 2006)

I used to play around with this when I had a trem equiped guitar. All I have now is my S7420 and that's blocked. Kinda makes me want a trem'd guitar again. Maybe I'll put the S7 back to fully floating.


----------



## Hexer (Jun 21, 2006)

played around with it quite a bit and I love it 

gotta practice some more to master it though so I maybe can use it for some songs or whatnot


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 21, 2006)

Hexer said:


> gotta practice some more to master it though so I maybe can use it for some songs or whatnot



Hell yes, show the world what dimebag has taught you


----------



## Hexer (Jun 21, 2006)

I shall! lol

I mean: I'm not going to copy dimebags sound or something (though it seems he DID have quite a bit in common with me as far as sound goes) but the basic technic is something really cool


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 21, 2006)

Once I get a band, I think it would be sick to hear the first note being the high pitch squeal. It would be my personal tribute to Dimebag Darrell.


----------



## Cancer (Jun 21, 2006)

Ancestor said:


> I LOVE Dimebag. Damn, the possibility of living the way I want to was so much more real with him somewhere out there wreaking havoc. Ha! "That one there's gonna cost ya." The really high ones are so kickass. There's one on the higher end of the g string that I can grab, but it'll never be what DB could do.
> 
> I think I actually heard Rocky George doing these first, but Cemetery Gates blew EVH and RG's shit away.




To my knowledge, invention of that technique actually went to Brad Gillis of Night Ranger. He was the absolute first famous guy to incorporate the pulled tremolo harmonic into his sonic signature...

He even did it on an original Floyd Rose, the one with NO fine tuners even.

Too bad Jeff Watson pwned him on a regular basis with his pre-Yngwie insane picking techniques.







Fine tuners???? What Fine tuners?


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 21, 2006)

psyphre said:


> To my knowledge, invention of that technique actually went to Brad Gillis of Night Ranger. He was the absolute first famous guy to incorporate the pulled tremolo harmonic into his sonic signature...
> 
> He even did it on an original Floyd Rose, the one with NO fine tuners even.
> 
> ...



you dont use fine tuners at all dude, it's great this dude pulled this technique off before dimebag but it has nothing to do with fine tuners.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 21, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> you dont use fine tuners at all dude, it's great this dude pulled this technique off before dimebag but it has nothing to do with fine tuners.


 
I think what he's getting at is how long ago that guy pulled it off.


----------



## jtm45 (Jun 21, 2006)

I used to listen to the Live Ozzy album with Brad on when i was a kid.He's a great guitarist.
There was a Fernandes Brad Gillis signature model that looked almost identical to that Strat he's holding there.It had some kind of strange little active thing going on (that small black plate where the jack normally is).


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 21, 2006)

jtm45 said:


> I used to listen to the Live Ozzy album with Brad on when i was a kid.He's a great guitarist.
> There was a Fernandes Brad Gillis signature model that looked almost identical to that Strat he's holding there.It had some kind of strange little active thing going on (that small black plate where the jack normally is).



Perhaps a sustainer unit?


----------



## jtm45 (Jun 21, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> Perhaps a sustainer unit?



Nah, it's definitely some sort of active circuit.
I remeber reading about it somewhere.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 21, 2006)

Maybe it's something like the EMG gain booster?


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 22, 2006)

I dont know if this video is truly dimebag at the age of 16 but if it is HOLY SHIT.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmY2JinuutA&search=dimebag darrell


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 22, 2006)

Fucking Dime. Those vids put a smile on my face. 

What a great guy.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 22, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> I dont know if this video is truly dimebag at the age of 16 but if it is HOLY SHIT.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmY2JinuutA&search=dimebag%20darrell


 
That sure is Dime. I just wish I had sounds at work.


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 22, 2006)

he had a non floyd rose bridge and still pulled off the high pitch scream 



The Dark Wolf said:


> Fucking Dime. Those vids put a smile on my face.
> 
> What a great guy.



Same here, I'm still upset over his death though... fucking stupid kid


----------



## Cancer (Jun 22, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> I think what he's getting at is how long ago that guy pulled it off.




Thank you....



jtm45 said:


> Nah, it's definitely some sort of active circuit.
> I remeber reading about it somewhere.



<hijack>
It was a wireless transmitter unit.....
</hijack>


----------



## Drew (Jun 25, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> I dont know if this video is truly dimebag at the age of 16 but if it is HOLY SHIT.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmY2JinuutA&search=dimebag darrell




That's fucking awesome. Tough to say for certain in the lighting, but I'd guess the guy's about 18 - anyone know how old he was when he first started wearing that razor? 

Either way, however old he is in that video, he still destroy me. Man...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 25, 2006)

It'd be easier for me if I had a damn bar for my floyd, lol. I usually just do 2nd or 3rd fret pinch harmonics and sick bends on them.


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 26, 2006)

Drew said:


> anyone know how old he was when he first started wearing that razor?




I have no clue but I'm thinking about making my own razor as my tribute to him.


----------



## grim tr00 kvlt (Jun 27, 2006)

Drew said:


> That's fucking awesome. Tough to say for certain in the lighting, but I'd guess the guy's about 18 - anyone know how old he was when he first started wearing that razor?
> 
> Either way, however old he is in that video, he still destroy me. Man...


It's definitely him. There is other footage from that concert and you can tell it's Glamtera.
EDIT: Here is some old stuff.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_4kbUR6pd0
It's definitely Dime in both videos. All Over Tonight is a great song too.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Jun 27, 2006)

I miss him. I know Phil was a dick...but I miss Pantera. It seems like the best musicians die and the best bands break up before it's time to say good bye. 
Randy Rhoades, Jimi Hendrix, Sevie Ray Vaughn, Dimebag, ....R.I.P. bros...we will see you again.


----------



## jtm45 (Jun 27, 2006)

psyphre said:


> <hijack>
> It was a wireless transmitter unit.....
> </hijack>



I really don't think it was.
The guitar has a regular lead running from it to the amp if you look at the picture.
That guitar in the picture is his original Fender Strat but the BG Signature version was made by Fernandes and they had the very same circuit on their version.
It was an active/boost circuit of some type.


----------

